# suspenders with or without a belt



## coonsanders (Oct 7, 2009)

hi
im just curious which would be better blue jeans with or without a belt?thanks

lenny


----------



## Portly_polar_bear (Oct 15, 2008)

I hope you mean the suspenders on your stockings; a belt _and_ suspenders on your trousers is a terrible look.


----------



## caligula455 (Jun 3, 2009)

suspenders on pants with belt loops isnt much better. why not a belt with jeans? or if suspenders are a must, why not chinos?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Never wear a belt and braces (suspenders) at the same time, unless you're playing a bumpkin in a film role, or you want to look insecure.


Sounds like you'd do well to invest the cost of lunch in the downloadable copy of *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*, where in the Braces Chapter you'd find: 
*Braces, Suspenders, and Garters*

These words have the similar meanings depending on what country you're in.

A suspender is a British word used to describe elastic ribbon used to hold up women's stockings by fastening them to the corset, girdle or suspender belt! Suspenders are found at the bottom of some corsets and are sometimes removable. They are called a "garter" in America.

Braces, a British word, as well as the term used in high end men's clothing stores, and suspenders, an American word are synonymous. Although "suspenders" is often used to describe the type that clip on! 


_"Gentlemen wear braces and firemen wear suspenders."_​
Many clothing experts believe that braces are the only choice for suits. We don't go that far believing that belts vs. braces are a matter of choice. 


Braces allow trousers to drape by holding them in place at the waist from the shoulders so they don't slip to the hip. Your waistband then can naturally expand when you sit (unlike belts) and it also prevents the waist fabric from bunching up. 


Two circumstances *require braces* instead of a belt:

1.Under a vest a belt protrudes ruining the smooth line, and 
2.With formalwear, braces are traditional.
​


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*huh?*

a belt plus braces indicate a very insecure person.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Security in the Nuclear Age*

In the olden days, we used to say: "Suspenders and a belt--that's security in the nuclear age!"


----------



## coonsanders (Oct 7, 2009)

hi guys...
thanks for the views reguarding suspenders espically andy..you really know your stuff..i am insecure about this topic though...

lenny


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay... time for another confession again... I do wear my JEANS without a belt... they are also ripped and bleached as well!! I might even wear them backwards one of these days. After all, that is the whole fun part about wearing a jean.  But, even then I will never wear suspenders with my jeans unless it is Halloween and I'm dressing up as a kid.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

coonsanders said:


> hi
> im just curious which would be better blue jeans with or without a belt?thanks
> 
> lenny


Jeans should be worn with a belt. Suspenders and belts should never be worn at the same time - looks imbecilic.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

If I recall, jeans originally came without belt loops and braces were worn. I may be wrong on the date, but I believe it was in the late 20s that belt loops were added to jeans.

Some research here is in order.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

Belt loops were added in 1922:


----------



## coonsanders (Oct 7, 2009)

hi

well a belt doesnt hold up my jeans very well...this is at the core of my problem....the jeans keep slipping down and i find myself having to keep
pulling them up..this is at the most tightest on the belt or the last hole
hole on the belt.my father has this same issue only he takes his pants to
a tailor who lets em out when he gains weight or goes the other way.its
very expensive for me...

lenny


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Braces hold up your pants.
So do belts.

Pick one and do not mix and match.

Or buy pants that fit?


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Jeans are the one type of pants that call for clip-on suspenders instead of button-on. Make sure they're heavy-duty enough to hold up, both literally and visually, all that denim. Pick a color and pattern that's neither too bright and garish nor too refined-looking.

Then wear with confidence and don't worry about the belt loops. Jeans are exempt from the usual rules.


----------



## coonsanders (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks guys...your the best..

lenny


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Braces hold up your pants.
> So do belts.
> 
> Pick one and do not mix and match.
> ...


If your gut is larger than your hips (and many men have that physique) then belts don't hold up your pants; suspenders do.

The crux of the problem is if you want to hold up your pants (braces) and you need to wear a cell phone (clipped to the belt).

I always have buttons sewn on my suits because I can put the cell phone in the pocket they now put in suit jackets for that purpose. The pants absolutely hang better on my body with suspenders.

Despite that fact If I am wearing a sweater vest and slacks I will use a belt because going to the bathroom becomes a chore otherwise. (Pull off the sweater to drop your trousers with suspenders.)


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

coonsanders said:


> well a belt doesnt hold up my jeans very well...this is at the core of my problem....the jeans keep slipping down and i find myself having to keep
> pulling them up..this is at the most tightest on the belt or the last hole
> hole on the belt.my father has this same issue only he takes his pants to
> a tailor who lets em out when he gains weight or goes the other way.its
> very expensive for me...


There are lots of me for whom jeans will never fit properly. They are low-waisted garments. If you are medium- or high-waisted, that means the jeans will be squeezing on a narrowing part of your anatomy; the tighter you make them, the faster they will fall down. The lack of ease in the seat and crotch only make this issue worse.

Put the jeans down and back away... slowly at first, but then break into a dignified trot. I haven't worn jeans in a decade, and don't miss them.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> There are lots of me for whom jeans will never fit properly. They are low-waisted garments. If you are medium- or high-waisted, that means the jeans will be squeezing on a narrowing part of your anatomy; the tighter you make them, the faster they will fall down. The lack of ease in the seat and crotch only make this issue worse.
> 
> Put the jeans down and back away... slowly at first, but then break into a dignified trot. I haven't worn jeans in a decade, and don't miss them.


Kind of like abandoning a faithful dog because he got old. I guess over time you would forget the dog, but that does not make it right.

Better is to trim down and do your sit ups and keep the jeans (and take care of that old Fido while you are at it).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Packard said:


> Kind of like abandoning a faithful dog because he got old.


How true! Your faithful dog should never be abandoned without first being shot.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Packard said:


> Kind of like abandoning a faithful dog because he got old. I guess over time you would forget the dog, but that does not make it right.
> 
> Better is to trim down and do your sit ups and keep the jeans (and take care of that old Fido while you are at it).


"Lose some weight" is great advice. It's also ignored or too difficult* about 99% of the time. My advice, on the other hand, can be followed by the OP today with immediate improvement in his appearance. The OP can decide which advice is "better."

The reality is that jeans are unflattering on 95% of people. They're just so ubiquitous that we don't even notice it any more. If the jeans are like an old dog, then it's an unfriendly dog that bites and pees on the rug, and never liked anyone anyway.

* I'm not interested in a debate about the ethics of what "too difficult" means in a weight loss scenario. Suffice it to say that, in the real world, a majority of Americans find it "too difficult."


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Without, please


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sounds like . . .*



coonsanders said:


> hi - well a belt doesnt hold up my jeans very well...this is at the core of my problem....the jeans keep slipping down and i find myself having to keep
> pulling them up..this is at the most tightest on the belt or the last hole
> hole on the belt.my father has this same issue only he takes his pants to
> a tailor who lets em out when he gains weight or goes the other way.its
> ...


. . . a new belt is in order. If you get one of the wider sort, that will just fit into the wide belt loops on most jeans, it will be more comfortable when cinched in enough to hold up your pants. Gigantic buckle optional:icon_smile_big:


----------

